# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Download Mega Islamic Ebook Collection

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum,
I hve been thinking for a long time to make a thread on this..and shukar al hamdALLAH..i m going to make a start on this...Here i will post variety of islamic ebooks ...

----------


## RAHEN

*200 faq on Islamic Belief* 
Download link

*A Description of the Prophet's (PBUH) Wudoo.pdf*
Download Link

*A Guide To Accounting ZAKAH.pdf*
Download Link

*A Summary of Islamic Jurisprudence-Volume1 .pdf*
Download Link

*A Summary of Islamic Jurisprudence-Volume2.pdf*
Download Link

----------


## RAHEN

*5-Animals in The Glorious Quran  Relating Their Own Stories.pdf*

Download Link

*6-Answering Those Who Altered The Religion of Jesus Christ.pdf*

Download Link

*7-Book Of evidences The Miracles of the Prophet (PBUH).pdf*

Download Link

*8-Faith & Life.pdf*

Download Link

*9-Fatwas of Muslim Women by Ibn Taymyah .pdf*

Download Link

----------


## qaazi

*THE PROPHET MUHAMMAD (SAAS)*
People today, and the young in particular, take many individuals as role models, imitate the way they behave, speak and dress, and try to be like them. Yet, since the great majority of these people are not on the right road themselves, they lack proper morality and attitudes. A Muslim needs to try to emulate the behavior and the morality of the Prophet Muhammad (saas), who was sent to mankind as the last prophet. He was a living example of the sublime morality of Allahs last revelation. He was a friend of Allah and inspired humanity by his nearness to Him. Allah confirms that in a verse: You have an excellent model in the Messenger of Allah, for all who put their hope in Allah and the Last Day and remember Allah much. (Surat al-Ahzab: 21)
Although we have never seen the Prophet (saas), we can still do our very best to come to know his exemplary behavior, his sayings and the pleasing morality he displayed, by means of the verses of the Quran and the hadiths. We can try to be like him, in order to be close to him in the hereafter. The aim in writing this book is to introduce various characteristics of the Prophet Muhammad (saas), by revealing his devotion, superior morality and noble character.

DOWNLOAD

*MARYAM: AN EXEMPLARY MUSLIM WOMAN*
Allah made it possible for people to understand how to live the Qur'an's morality by giving examples from the Prophets' and other Muslims' lives. One of these sincere Muslims is Maryam, one of the two women noted for their exemplary characters: "Allah has made an example for those who believe: the wife of Pharaoh, when she said: 'My Lord, build a house in the Garden for me in Your presence, rescue me from Pharaoh and his deeds, and rescue me from this wrongdoing people.' And Maryam, the daughter of 'Imran, who guarded her chastity-We breathed Our Spirit into her. She confirmed the Words of her Lord and His Book, and was one of the obedient". (Surat at-Tahrim: 11-12)
Allah introduces Maryam as having "the ideal Muslim woman's character." This character is completely different than the common character of women in today's unbelieving societies, where they usually share a common socially acceptable character handed down from their ancestors.
According to the Qur'an, however, men and women have the same responsibilities and characters, for Allah refers to "an ideal Muslim character." 

DOWNLOAD


* PROPHET ABRAHAM (pbuh) and PROPHET LOT (pbuh)*
Each prophet possesses virtues that are praised in the Quran. Therefore, believers must carefully study every detail of these Quranic accounts so that they can take these mens lives, moral virtues, and deep devotion to God as models for themselves. Each prophet was sent to his own tribe, experienced different situations, and used various methods to explain Gods existence. For that reason, the natures of the prophets tribes, and their reactions to the prophets, as well as the difficulties experienced by those who became believers and the prophets themselves, provide us with important information about how we can please God.
This book introduces Prophet Abraham (pbuh), who is praised in the Quran in these terms: You have an excellent example in Abraham and those with him (Quran, 60:4) and Prophet Lot (pbuh), who lived during the same period, so that they can serve as role models for our own lives. Since every piece of information about these two prophets contains considerable wisdom, we shall examine their lives closely in this book so that we can follow their example.

DOWNLOAD

*PROPHET SOLOMON (pbuh)*
God blessed Prophet Solomon (pbuh) with a great kingdom, incomparable wealth, a powerful army supported by jinns and birds, and superior wisdom. This book looks at his special God-given qualities, as described in the Qur'an, that made him superior to other human beings. Such a study enables us to consider the exemplary moral character of this chosen servant of our Lord.
Given that many aspects of Prophet Solomons (pbuh) biography are connected with the End Times, we also examine this period. The End Times, which is drawing ever-closer and during which the Qurans moral teachings will prevail, will witness the coming of the Mahdi. This spiritual person, an agent of God, will destroy all false philosophies and ideologies, thereby bringing an end to the oppression and chaos seen all over the world.
The hadiths state that the world rule in the End Times will be very much like the reigns of Prophet Solomon (pbuh) and Dhul-Qarnayn (pbuh). For this reason, the author examines the Quranic accounts of the times of these two great leaders from this point of view. This method will allow believers to interpret events from a wider perspective and broaden their horizons. In addition, it will cause Muslims to think about the good tidings of the End Times and live in eager expectation of its arrival.

DOWNLOAD

*THE PROPHET MUSA (AS)*
The history of mankind could be considered as a history of prophets. God has communicated His Divine Revelation to people by means of His messengers throughout history. These messengers told people about God and communicated to them the words of our Lord.
The struggle a number of prophets faced in spreading the message is depicted in detail in the Qur'an. The stories and experiences of various prophets, besides the Prophet Muhammad (saas), such as the Prophet 'Isa, Sulayman, Yusuf, Nuh, Ibrahim, and many others (peace be upon them all), are conveyed as examples.
The prophet that is most frequently employed as an example in the Qur'an is the Prophet Musa (Moses) (as). The Quran offers detailed accounts of his difficulties with Pharaoh, beginning in his childhood, the evil conduct of his people and his struggle in communicating the message to them. His unyielding courage under the most stringent circumstances is presented with the intention of being an example to people.
In this book we will examine the life of Musa (as) as it is depicted in the Qur'an. We will explore the events he has lived through as it is described. Essentially, the events in the Prophet Musa's life should not be regarded merely as events of the ancient past, but rather as events and examples to shed light to our own lives today.

DOWNLOAD

*THE PROPHET YUSUF (AS)*
Surah Yusuf of the Quran is almost entirely about the life of the Prophet Yusuf and his family. There are important lessons to learn from this story for believers. In this book, you will read about the life of the Prophet Yusuf, who went through various difficulties since his childhood and was later given to the control of the treasures of Egypt, in the light of Quranic verses and striking explanations. 

DOWNLOAD

*THE SCHOOL OF YUSUF*
 And he languished in prison for a number of years more. (Surah Yusuf, 42). According to an exegesis of this verse, Joseph (Peace be upon him) is the patron of prisoners, and prison is a sort of School of Joseph. (Madrasa-i Yusufiya)1
This interpretation was offered by one of the greatest Islamic scholars of the 20th century, Bediuzzaman Said Nursi, who devoted much of his life to the teaching of the morality of the Quran, and because of that earned the animosity of certain circles. Ultimately, he spent 30 years of his life in prison and exile. 

DOWNLOAD

*PERISHED NATIONS*
Nuhs (as) people who sank under the waters by a dreadful flood Ad who were fully overlaid by an unceasing sand storm Luts (as) people who practiced sodomy and were wiped off the face of the earth with lava tides and earthquakes Firawns army that disappeared in the sea And many other past nations that were wiped off the face of the earth by Allah because of their blasphemy This book examines how these people referred to in the Quran were perished. It presents by documentary evidence the archaeological finds and the historical record of these people. 

DOWNLOAD

*PROPHET JESUS (pbuh): A PROPHET, NOT A SON, OF GOD*
The religion brought by Prophet Jesus (pbuh), the true religion of those who believe in God as the One and Only God, was distorted after his elevation to Gods presence. As a result, Christianity, as we know it today, is a new belief based on such misguided concepts as the trinity and the atonement for sins. These beliefs were put forward by the Church fathers at various councils, not by Prophet Jesus (pbuh), as absolute laws  that must be accepted without thought, questioning or inquiry.
Over the centuries, many Christians have questioned these erroneous beliefs, which were accepted by majority vote in Church councils. Many of those who did so were dragged before the Inquisitions courts and tortured and/or executed. Today, such debates are no longer considered criminal. The concept of the trinity appears nowhere in Christian scriptures. It entered Christianity three centuries after the time of Prophet Jesus (pbuh), and it has now begun to be debated in a number of circles.
In this book, the author uses both Christian, Biblical, and Quranic sources to show  that true Christianity is a monotheistic religion. The author, in line with the Quranic command to command what is good and prohibit what is evil, hopes that open-minded Christians will use the information presented in this book to question this misguided belief and return to the true monotheistic faith taught by Prophet Jesus (pbuh). 

DOWNLOAD

*SLANDERS ON MUSLIMS IN HISTORY*
Slander is one of the ugly methods used by dishonest and immoral people whose interests have been damaged, and thus are hostile, angry, and full of ill-feeling toward the people with whom they are in competition or whom they desire to hurt. In societies that are far removed from religious morality and so do not live by Allahs will, it is frequently used to put others in a bad light.
This book deals with a certain type of slander, which has been handed down from generation to generation over thousands of years as if it were an inheritance: that used by those who do not believe in religion to harm believers, whether physically or spiritually.
The Quran reveals that all of Allahs messengers and other devout people who called their societies to abide by the Qurans morality stood accused of avarice, madness, arrogance, theft, and fornication. By Allahs leave, however, every piece of slander has come to nothing. These people always displayed exemplary patience and reliance upon Allah when confronted with slander, disregarded such efforts, and continued to live by the morality ordained by Allah and invite people to the righteous path.

DOWNLOAD

*THE STRUGGLE OF THE MESSENGERS*
Throughout history, Allah has sent messengers to every society to deliver His Divine message. As we see in the Qur'an, the behavior and moral quality of these special people have been examples to the believers. For this reason, it is important for every believer to learn what they experienced during their lives.
What the Quran says about the struggles of the messengers is certainly enlightening and instructive for believers. The examples given in this book serve to remind believers of the messengers' good moral character and sincere efforts. The Qur'an contains many stories about these people, for: "There is instruction in their stories for people of intelligence. This is not a narration that has been invented, but a confirmation of all that came before, a clarification of everything, and a guidance and a mercy for people who believe" (Surah Yusuf, 111). 


DOWNLOAD

----------


## sahul

thanx for posting

----------


## Shades

Thank you Rahen n Qaazi for a superb thread...

----------


## mahirkl

Thanx     Broooooooooo

----------


## tharayameen

nice bro
allahmdulilalah aap acha kaam kar rahe ho

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Rahen and Qazi  :Smile:

----------


## khanx18

*Salam...*

tHANKXX bROO..

----------


## Noha_ayman

Jazakum allahu khayran

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Thank you very much

----------


## Alvarojimmy1

I have read this whole stuff and the thing is that I want to say you that the information which you have shown here looks really that much fantastic as well as also that much nice and that much useful also. As the other thing is that I want to say you I was searching for the same and got it.

----------


## xalysx

thankssssss...

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

thanksss.. .......

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

thanksssss.......

----------

